# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Pijn-hals

## rafaelo

ik heb heele harde op gezette klieren in mijn hals en om me hals heen. en onder me dams appel is het heel erg goevoelig. weet niet wat het is maar om dat ik me niet goed voel want ik heb iets met me darmen maar dat weet ik pas over 4 weeken wat ik echt heb. maar nu vraag ik me af of je hals pijn kan doen om dat je klieren wat groter zijn als normaal voelze alle 2 heel goed in de hals hoef er maar net aan te zitten en het doet pijn. nou bedankt

----------


## rafaelo

zit trouwens wel een klein knobbeltje in de nek maar die zit er altijd al

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Rafaelo

Je vraagt of je pijn in je hals kan krijgen door opgezette klieren.
Ja, dat kan inderdaad. Je klieren kunnen ook al opzetten als je gewoon een beetje verkouden of grieperig bent. Dat is een normale reactie van je lichaam.Dus ik zou me er niet zoveel zorgen om maken. Ik vraag me eigenlijk af of jij je eigen niet een klein beetje bang maakt, waardoor jij allerlei klachten ervaart. :Confused:  :Wink: 
Maar over die klieren moet je je eigen niet zo druk maken. 

Groet
Déylanna

----------


## rafaelo

neej ik weet het nou bang niet maar let wel beter op jah. kan het niet van het roken komen het zit links het voelt links wat harder aan dan rechts voelt net of het wat dikker is de eene kant

----------


## Déylanna

Het zou misschien van het roken kunnen komen, daar zou ik je geen antwoordt op kunnen geven. 
Ben je niet gewoon een beetje verkouden of grieperig????

Déylanna

----------


## rafaelo

ben niet verkouden nix maar soms word ie dikker en dan later is het weer weg zo is het elke x eigelijk

----------


## Déylanna

Misschien voel je te vaak aan je klieren en denk je alleen maar dat ze zijn opgezet.

----------


## rafaelo

nou Déylanna ik voelde net fff in me nek en jah hoor een grote bobbel wel raar me klieren zijn wat opgezet links soms wat minder dan de andere keer rechts bijna niet. plus nu dus een bobbeltje in me nek 5 centimeter van me oor naar beneden zeg maar dat komt er niet zomaarze zeggen dat je dan vaak een infectie hebt ofzo toch? want dat zijn toch je lymklieren ofzo hoor graag iets bedankt

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Rafaelo,

Ja inderdaad. Je klieren kunnen ook op gaan zetten als je een infectie hebt. Het is dan heel normaal dat je klieren dan gaan opzetten. Op die manier proberen je klieren de ziekteverwekkers te doden, zeg maar. Ook een verkoudheid is een infectie. 

Je schrijft trouwens in bovenstaande post: Plus nu een knobbeltje in me nek van 5 cm.
Maar dat knobbeltje had je toch al langere tijd? Tenminste, dat schreef je op 01-02.
Je schreef toen dat die er altijd al zat. Toch????
Dusssssssss.......De vraag is........Had je dat knobbeltje altijd al, of is die pas geleden gekomen. (slimme vraag vind je ook niet)

groetjes
Déylanna

----------


## rafaelo

heb er nu 3 zitten zat er indd eerst niet

----------

